# Moving to the states..



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

So i am moving to the seattle in the fall... But i have a few questions about my hedgehogs coming along with me..
Will customs let animals go across border?
How much does it cost to take them across?
Do they have to be "registered"
What is the protocol for bringing small pets across border?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You would need to contact customs of the state you are going into. Apparently, regulations can be different depending on the province and state involved.


----------



## rebeccaeric18 (Jan 27, 2010)

Okay, Well Im going from british columbia canada to seattle washington...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I know you need to get permits to take them from Canada to the US, but I'm not sure what permits. Like Nancy said, call customs in Washington and ask them, and you may want to check with Fish and Wildlife there too, I "think" they issue the permits.


----------

